

Came out with an idea then realise that people are already working on that - sheaujye

Guys, I am wondering about this question. This is not the first time already, an exciting idea to share files across mobile devices pops in my brain. I was excited that I spend one or two hours fine tuning the idea thinking its implementation in my head before I get home.<p>And guess what, an app called bump is already doing exactly the same for quite some time, even they way the do it technologically, is 95% of my idea.<p>Have you guys come across with this kind of situation before? Please share your story.<p>Sent on the go
Sheau Jye
Twitter @sheaujye
======
adamtaa
This is the sort of thing that represents an opportunity to do it better,
differently, more intuitively, much simpler or some such. I like moments like
this because it means my idea has merit and it means I need to think of a way
to do it better. My start-up idea is in the customer loyalty platform space. I
don't need to tell you how many players are in that arena.

------
israelyc
Make a dropbox sharing app.. instead of adding email via admin, share a folder
between accounts with a bump... that would be cool :)

------
mouseroot
bump sucks. do it and do it better.

~~~
dmragone
Anything in particular that you don't like about it? I haven't used it, so am
curious.

------
yashchandra
Chances are that if it is a really good idea, 100 other people are probably
working on it at the same time. It does not matter though. What matters is how
you execute it, market it, solve a real world problem with it etc etc. Go
ahead do it.

